# Call problems today?



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Anybody today had a sucesful call over 2 hours ago and had data?

To check your call must have suceced two hours ago and has programme data to 'Wednesday 12th Dec'.

If you are Sky England - you should have had a new channel appear today.

I'm looking for all feedback for where you 'guide data' to as - as long as the daily call was suceded more than 2 hours ago.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

I had a call today Wednesday, 21st Nov at 14:22 succeeded, prog data to Monday, 10th Dec 2007

Just done a call now, Wednesday, 21st Nov at 17:38 succeeded, prog data to Monday, 10th Dec 2007

why?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TiVo have found a problem - waiting for an update back


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No problem here. Last call was 02:16 this morning. Guide Data To: Monday 10th December


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Last successful call here:- Wednesday 21st Nov at 1.30am - Succeeded
Programme Guide Data To:- Tuesday 11th Dec 2007

So not until Wednesday 12th Dec though.

Although you said the call must be more than 2 hours ago you didn't say how many hours ago was too long ago for the purposes of more information on this issue.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

FWIW I just tried and find I can't do a daily call on any of my tivos (via network)
It just stays at "connecting for a while", then number unavailable.

Related ? I have plenty of guide data, so no worries yet...

[edit] still wasn't working this morning, so I restarting router and cable modem, and now ok


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Not related - but I get this problem with calls after around 5pm til around 9pm.

Fine at any other time.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> Not related - but I get this problem with calls after around 5pm til around 9pm.


Hence why I made use of Colin's script to fix my daily call time in the early hours of the morning.

5pm to 9pm here is 12pm to 4pm in New York and 9am to 1pm in Los Angeles. In other words the problem time for reaching Tivo servers seems to be when everyone in the USA is out at work. Do some data network paths to the USA perhaps become overloaded at this time of day?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Interesting. I never noticed there were bad times of the day to dial - I usually just leave it to do its stuff.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Thank you for all your replies - the data problem as been fixed.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Looks like the 'no data' problem is back - not sure if it will be fixed before Monday


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just FYI...

Calls and Updates 
Last Successful Call: Sunday 25th Nov at 03:09 
Last Call Attempt: Sunday 25th Nov at 03:09 
Last Attempt Status: Succeeded 
Next Scheduled Call: Monday 26th Nov at 03:15 
Prog. Guide Data to: Friday 14th Dec 2007

However, I _do_ have data for the w/c Dec 3 for the terrestrial channels which, IIRC, is _supposed_ to arrive in the Sunday call


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Last call 25/11/07 01:23 - succeeded - data to 14th Dec :up:


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Calls are successful - but the data to should now be displayed as 'Sun 16th Dec' - if your call was today.

Most of the terrestrial data has been downloaded early as the Christmas advance has started - some of the terrestrial channels already are a week further than normal.

There is no data downloading at all!


If you check the logs or watch - you'll see no attempt at 'downloading'


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Still no data this morning - hopefully the US will be back from their turkey dinners today.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Mine did a successful download a few minutes ago (12pm)


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

^ succeeded maybe but still hasn't downloaded any data... Still goes to the 14th and no more.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

both mine mades calls today. data shows to 14th Dec but BBC channels only have data to 7th Dec


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

mikerr said:


> Mine did a successful download a few minutes ago (12pm)


It says successful - but has not downloaded anything!


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

Our Tivo says the following:
Programme Guide Data To: Saturday 15 Dec 2007
Last Successful call: Monday 26 Nov at 1:19 am​We have also identified possible problems with the FXUK listings which may indicate that there is a problem with the data not being up to date. (I will add the details of this to the listings errors thread).


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

ozsat said:


> It says successful - but has not downloaded anything!


Actually it did download quite a bit, it was a fresh HDD image !

I now have data up until 15 dec


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Sunday morning's data - if it had appeared - would have brought the programme data up to 'Sunday 16th December'

'Saturday 15th December' is only the data downloaded on Friday night.


I am in touch with TiVo US who are working on the problem.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

JudyB said:


> We have also identified possible problems with the FXUK listings which may indicate that there is a problem with the data not being up to date. (I will add the details of this to the listings errors thread).


Okay, well I _was_ goingto day that I would wait a couple of days while the data is updated before posting any error as, of course, they may have been fixed in the data that we were _supposed_ to have by now; but it looks like I'm too late


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There is data this morning - but it will be a while before I know if its all there


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

All seems OK now - displayed "Guide Data To" should be Tuesday 18th December.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> All seems OK now - displayed "Guide Data To" should be Tuesday 18th December.


Good to know its now resolved but do you have any idea what may have caused the problems in the first place?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Both my TiVos are saying GD to Mon 17th...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Both my TiVos are saying GD to Mon 17th...


Colin,

When did you take ownership of your second Tivo?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

ColinYounger said:


> Both my TiVos are saying GD to Mon 17th...


Is this is the System Information screen?

If not, don't trust TiVoWeb's dates.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

All seems okay here. 

Data to Tues 18. GC Mon 26, 2152; Indexing Tues 27 0431; Last call today @ 0324.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> If not, don't trust TiVoWeb's dates.


In my experience Tivoweb's Phone and Info dates can only be trusted immediately after a cold reboot.

This is another reason I now power my Tivo off once a day on a timer for 2 minutes. I have also found that this course of action prevents my Tivo rebooting when using more demanding Tivoweb apps. When I did not regularly reboot my Tivo it would always end up rebooting sooner or later while using a more demanding Tivoweb application. It seem regular rebooting avoids the cumulative memory overflow problems that lead to this happening and to not keeping last call data in the Phone module updated.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Okay, well I _was_ goingto day that I would wait a couple of days while the data is updated before posting any error as, of course, they may have been fixed in the data that we were _supposed_ to have by now; but it looks like I'm too late


I posted the details because this is overnight tonight and I was sceptical about whether or not this really was due to the lack of recent data.
We have now had a successful call and the data for FXUK still seems to be wrong. We currently have a large overrun for Murder One on the assumption that the data *is* wrong. I will post an update tomorrow when I have found out which data was correct!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fair enough. Just FYI, DigiGuide has "Murder One" is listed as 02:10 to 03:10 tomorrow morning and 03:10 to 04:10 on Dec 3.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

SC on 27/11/07 @ approx 23.30 had GD to 17/12/07
forced call @ 00:06 fixed GD to 18/12/07

two strange things of note:
1) SC has moved from early hours of morning to approx midnight with no manual 'meddlings' on my part for a good couple of months
2) even so late on 27/11, my GD was a day behind with the scheduled call but the manual call 30 minutes later bought me up to date.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

1: TiVo avoids automatic calls between something like 9am and 6pm - so will jump straight from morning to evening.

2: TiVo takes around 30+ minutes to process data - so a call at 10pm will not actually show any data until around 10.30pm at least. Also there is an instant each day when the data becomes available - so TiVo A 'phoning one minute later than TiVo B could get an extra day!


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

ozsat said:


> 1: TiVo avoids automatic calls between something like 9am and 6pm - so will jump straight from morning to evening.


Is that USA or UK time? My calls had been occuring at around 3am(UK), so it seems strange that they appear to have dropped back to midnight-ish.



ozsat said:


> 2: TiVo takes around 30+ minutes to process data - so a call at 10pm will not actually show any data until around 10.30pm at least. Also there is an instant each day when the data becomes available - so TiVo A 'phoning one minute later than TiVo B could get an extra day!


Is the instant a fixed time? If so, it looks like 23:30-00:00 is not a good time for a DC to get all available data.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

...coolstream said:


> Is the instant a fixed time? If so, it looks like 23:30-00:00 is not a good time for a DC to get all available data.


I think 2am is a better time if you want to be sure that you are getting data for the maximum number of days ahead possible.

You can fix the call time your Tivo calls at using a couple of available hacks if you have Tivoweb and network access but of course if we all do that then Tivo's data servers may become overloaded with Tivos calling in.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

I must admit that it would make sense to update when phonelines and weren't being used and the tivo was happily recording or playing. Then again, I'm not sure how much extra impact a GD download and indexing would have on the tivo.

Because the system hasn't really given me any great problems with its arbitrary download times, I'm happy to carry on this way because, as you rightly say, if everyone went for the 2am slot, what was once a good time could well become .

What I am more interested interested in is whether any particular times are not favourable for a complete download. Granted, the example I quoted was only a day out (and well in advance), so pushing for GD to 18/12 was more for testing purposes.

The only time my GD has run out was when I updated my firewall and omitted to configure support for data to be passed to the tivo, but I think it wise to check tivo logs or threads such like this one.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

...coolstream said:


> What I am more interested interested in is whether any particular times are not favourable for a complete download. Granted, the example I quoted was only a day out (and well in advance), so pushing for GD to 18/12 was more for testing purposes.


It seems that about 2am onwards is the most favourable time to get the new day's data for the UK service.

That would tie in with the working day in California being over by what is 6pm in the evening their time.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

OzSat - I was using TiVoWeb yesterday. Today, TiVos report GD to 19th, so it looks like things are back on track down in the sunny south.

Pete - I've had a second TiVo for ages. It just 'works' so I never feel the need to mention it. TiVo1 is my playground. And doesn't always work.


----------

